# kernel panic at boot; can't recompile to fix it [SOLVED]

## infinity9

right after i finished installing gentoo on my shiny new hard drive, i booted into the new system only to get hit with a kernel panic:

```

Cannot open root device "hda5" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)

```

so i boot a livecd to check grub.conf, and it looks fine (root on /dev/hda5, /boot on /dev/hda2):

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2006.1 2.6.17

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda5 vga=791

```

i searched google and gentoo forums and found that i might need to change some partition-related setting or other in the kernel, so i  configure the kernel and do make && make modules_install--but another error comes up:

```

   CHK     include/linux/version.h

   SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

touch: setting times of `include/config/MARKER': Function not implemented

make: *** [include/config/MARKER] Error 1

```

i've installed gentoo about ten times before with little difficulty, and this is the first time i've had such a weird bunch of errors.  any help would be appreciated.

----------

## jeanfrancis

```
make clean && make && make modules_install
```

That might correct your problem.

Be sure you have in your kernel the filesystems your system need *NOT as modules* (reiserfs, ext3, etc.)

You can also verify if you selected the proper IDE chipset support (not as module again).

Good luck !

----------

## Bols

I had the same problem and fixed it with the following commands before chrooting:

```
mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

Check the altinstall guide.

----------

## infinity9

make clean did the trick.  thanks for your help.

----------

## jeanfrancis

Great  :Smile: 

----------

## pharoh

 *Bols wrote:*   

> I had the same problem and fixed it with the following commands before chrooting:
> 
> ```
> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> ...

 

this worked for me didn't try the make clean though   :Smile: 

----------

## dobh

 *Bols wrote:*   

> I had the same problem and fixed it with the following commands before chrooting:
> 
> ```
> mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc
> 
> ...

 

This helped me too, but I used a method from Gentoo Handbook to mount /proc:

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

----------

